# Classic Gas



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been meaning to take a picture of this building for a long time but finally today had my camera along with me. It is located on Route 40 east of the small town of Elmer, New Jersey. My guess is that it is the baby of an auto enthusiast or memorabilia collector.

Any number of materials could form the foundation for a model. Be sure to take note of the bell at the upper left.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Quite a classic. Would make for a nice model. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That has character! I remember those bells "Ding!" You could get it to ring if you jumped and got your heel to land on the hose just right. 

I took a walk around Macomb some years ago taking pictures of old gas stations. Some are no longer there. 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/torby/gas.html


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

That's a beauty. I wonder if the pump island had a roof over it and I assume there was an office where the large door is? 

I'd forgotten all about those bells. I'm glad you pointed it out.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That garage did "truck work", that is what the large door is for.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Na that big door is for RV's







Later RJD


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/04/2008 12:16 PM
That garage did "truck work", that is what the large door is for.



Okay, then there was not a cash register or attendant's area? I haven't seen that kind of arrangement before on a gas station, only on a regular mechanic's shop. I wish there was a photo of it in operation. I have a suspicion the large door was added by the present owner.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Bill is right. This is a car guy. Too bad you didn't sneak a look in the windows. I predict a 55 Chevy in one of those bays. Lots of folks around here do their garages up like this, but not as extreme. Gas pumps, air station, and signs. One place I go by even has an old style coke machine on the porch. The kind that dispenses bottles out of a vertical door. 
This is very cool. 
Paul


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

Torby, did you find big foot out there as well?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No sign of him. I've looked, but he doesn't haunt Central Illinois. Did catch a glimps of a Tully Monster though.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD, Tom, Richard, CT, Paul and Clive, thanks for your observations. 

Here's a view from the rear, which is not so photogenic with that little shed addition. It does however show how the roof has a parapet surrounding it on three sides.

Richard, there is currently only one pedestrian door. Looking at the building from the front it is on the righthand side wall.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The shed and tire just add character. Model them!


----------

